# TV-Tipp: Isarflimmern



## Christine (25. Juni 2012)

Gerade gesehen - eine sehr interessante Folge aus der Reihe "Unkraut":

Isarflimmern - über Flußrenaturierung etc. mit interessanten Beiträgen zu Flußperlmuscheln und Wiederansiedlung diverser Fische.

Wiederholung:

Morgen, 26.06. um 13:45 Uhr [Bayerisches Fernsehen]

Sa, 30.06.2012 um 17:15 [BR-alpha]

So, 01.07.2012 um 06:00 [Bayerisches Fernsehen]

Prädikat: Sehenswert


----------

